

How to Scratch Your Own Itch and Build a 6-Figure SaaS Business - omerkhan
http://www.conversionaid.com/podcast/josh-ledgard-kickoff-labs/

======
smt88
My first reaction to this was: you can't put "how to" in front of that. A lot
of it is trial-and-error, timing (luck), and unfair advantages (luck).

If there were a simple formula, VCs would be starting businesses themselves
(or paying people to do it) rather than rolling dice on startups.

My next reaction: anyone who recommends "The 4 Hour Work Week" is not worth
listening to.

